# Cold Weather Interior Painting



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It depends on the paint, but the easiest way to put it is that it will take longer to dry and cure
Figure on extra time for everything

Conceivably, if the substrate (surface you are painting) is too cold, the paint may not work well at all, but it would have to be pretty cold inside for this to happen
If you have one of those laser surface thermometers handy that would tell you for sure


----------



## psustang89 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. What surface temp is too cold? My house is usually around 66F, but I'm assuming the outside corners will be colder.


----------



## Thepaintman (Jan 17, 2008)

There are paints out there that only requires a surface temp of 35 degrees. Check with your local paint stores such as Sherwin Williams. Check the store employees and the label on the can for temp required.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

psustang89 said:


> What surface temp is too cold?


It depends on the paint
Mostly you want it above 50*


----------



## movado (Mar 14, 2008)

Why not get a gas heat blower to run? That would warm everything up and then paint? Enen at 50 degrees you should be fine though I have painted with colder surfaces without problems using Benjamin Moore.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

The key factor is the temperature of the WALL and not the air temperature.

Get a laser thermometer. - You can also use it to check out your freezer, refridgerator and temperature of your grease before you fry.

You should be concerned with the temperature of the wall and applied paint, which affects the drying and curing. You will also notice that with latex paint, the temperature of the applied paint will go down as moisture evaporates.


----------



## movado (Mar 14, 2008)

I have had to do plenty of interior painting during the winter because heat was not available yet. If you aim a gas heater to blow into the room the walls will warm up. The room will be very warm and not a room to hang out in but the walls will be warm enough to conduct some interior painting.


----------

